# You MUST see this



## frodo (Jan 23, 2017)

This answers a few questions as to crowd size


http://edition.cnn.com/interactive/2017/01/politics/trump-inauguration-gigapixel/


----------



## nealtw (Jan 23, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPlB20a0CQw[/ame]


----------



## frodo (Jan 23, 2017)

are you saying the image is fake ?

people who were there disagree


----------



## nealtw (Jan 23, 2017)

don't be chasing squirrels watch the important stuff 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSUXXzN26zg[/ame]
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/which-executive-orders-did-trump-sign-on-day-1/


----------

